# CoDeSys 2.3 WAGO 750-880 Projekt in die Steuerung laden?



## Grobekelle (10 Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich versuche mich seit ein paar Tagen an einer WAGO 750-880.
Soweit funktioniert auch alles wie gewünscht, solange ich mich via CoDeSys anmelde und das Programm starte.
Nun möchte ich das Programm aber im Speicher ablegen, damit die SPS auch nach einem Neustart die Funktion beibehält.
Leider habe ich dazu noch keine Weg gefunden, wie speichere ich mein Programm, so das es nach einem Neustart aus dem internen Speicher geladen wird?

Beste Grüße

Patrick


----------



## Mavorkit (10 Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend Patrick,

Online gehen, im Menü online den Punkt Bootprojekt erzeugen anwählen und musste funktionieren. Ich hoffe dass ist ausführlich genug.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grobekelle (11 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Mavorkit,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. 

Leider scheint es nicht übernommen zu werden.

Ich gehe auf Online > Anmelden. Anschließend auf Online > Bootprojekt erzeugen. Er scheint einer Default.PRG zu erstellen aber das Programm ist nicht da.
Es funktioniert nur wenn ich Online > Start auswähle.

Gruß

Patrick



Mavorkit schrieb:


> Guten Abend Patrick,
> 
> Online gehen, im Menü online den Punkt Bootprojekt erzeugen anwählen und musste funktionieren. Ich hoffe dass ist ausführlich genug.
> 
> ...


----------



## GLT (11 Oktober 2017)

Hast Du eine "echte" Version lizenziert oder eine Demo?


----------



## Grobekelle (11 Oktober 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Hast Du eine "echte" Version lizenziert oder eine Demo?



Ja, ich habe ein Starter-Kit gekauft, die Software ist lizensiert.


----------



## Triox85 (11 Oktober 2017)

Moin. 
Unter der Klappe den Dip-Schalter ganz noch oben Schieben, dann kann die CPU auch bei Netzwiederkehr das Bootprojekt laden. 
Und von Mavorkit den Schritt beachten. 
Wenn du Online bist, Bootprojekt erzeugen anklicken. 
Das geht auch automatisch , wenn du bei der Auswahl der CPU unter den einstellungen Bootprojekt Automatisch Laden mit angeklickt hast. 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Grobekelle (11 Oktober 2017)

Triox85 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Unter der Klappe den Dip-Schalter ganz noch oben Schieben, dann kann die CPU auch bei Netzwiederkehr das Bootprojekt laden.
> Und von Mavorkit den Schritt beachten.
> Wenn du Online bist, Bootprojekt erzeugen anklicken.
> ...



Super vielen Dank, das war es!


----------



## Mavorkit (11 Oktober 2017)

Grobekelle schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank, das war es!


OK dann steht der Controller üblicherweise im Stopp und läuft nicht mehr automatisch los.
Für das es nun klappt.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------

